# 2016 Northwoods Shelby Club Events (Road America/Autobahn/Blackhawk/Gingerman)



## 192cobra (Mar 10, 2016)

Join the Northwoods Shelby Club at the following events:

-May 14-15 Autobahn Country Club (Saturday $215, running North Track 12:00pm-4:30pm and full track from 5:00pm until dusk, Sunday $185, running South Track, $350/both days)

-July 8-10 Road America ($265/single day, $485/two days, $685/three days)

-August 26-27 Blackhawk Farms ($185/single day, $325/both days)

-October 1-2 Gingerman Raceway ($170/single day, $300 both days)

-All makes welcome. For additional information please see: - Northwoods Shelby Club


----------

